# Hogg It report



## RL.Robertson (Jun 2, 2021)

I just picked up a new Hogg it.. went to sight in and the micro adjust broke for the vertical. They're sending me a replacement part, I'm excited to try this thing out!! Great customer service, but bummed out that I'm having to wait.


----------

